# Looking for highend yarn shops in England, Scotland and France



## snowfeather (Aug 9, 2012)

I am looking for high end yarn shops to visit in England, Scotland and France. If you know of good shops to visit can you email me there names. my email is [email protected]


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I think you should specify the areas.


----------



## snowfeather (Aug 9, 2012)

I am going all over England, Scotland and France were every I can find high end yarn shops to visit or knitting retreats or holidays.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

snowfeather said:


> I am going all over England, Scotland and France were every I can find high end yarn shops to visit or knitting retreats or holidays.


We don't have vast numbers of yarn shops in the UK as we did years ago. Knitting went out of fashion and large numbers of shops closed, sorry. Same thing with fabric shops. I'm going into Birmingham city centre on Saturday to buy bridal fabric as there is nothing local to me, that's 20 miles away.


----------



## snowfeather (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

elena costello has a studio in Perth Scotland which might suit you,not sure if she has a website for you to see
Theresa In SUNNY Dundee


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

This may be of some help; but you are going to have to do your homework.

http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

That knitmaps site is really useful. Also loopknitting.com in camden is verygood, also bathknits in bath. Try an english knitting magazine called the knitter which is good for ideas from their classifieds.( very expensive to stay in bath but during the vacations the university has cheap accommodation and also lastminute.com. John lewis, peter jones and liberty in london also very good but not cheap but lovely to look at especially liberty.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

That knitmaps site is really useful. Also loopknitting.com in camden is verygood, also bathknits in bath. Try an english knitting magazine called the knitter which is good for ideas from their classifieds.( very expensive to stay in bath but during the vacations the university has cheap accommodation and also lastminute.com. John lewis, peter jones and liberty in london also very good but not cheap but lovely to look at especially liberty.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-61426-1.html

La Bergere, one of our KPer's works for Bergere de France in a place called, I think, Bar le Duc or something like that. If you look at the link above, somewhere in the thread she gives the address of the factory and info on tours etc.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.loopknitting.com/
http://www.purl-brighton.co.uk/
http://www.ramshambles.co.uk/

These might help


----------



## Tricoteuse (May 30, 2012)

If you want to go to the Bergère de France factory in Bar le Duc (north east of France), you have contact the tourist information to book the visit : [email protected], tel: 33/(0)3 29 79 11 13.
The visit is very interesting and at the end, you have the possibility to buy yarn at a very good price. Unfortunately, you can't just go to the factory shop without doing the visit, unless you go there on the first weekend of July. Then they have 3 days of big sales on their site.

Another place in France would be Troyes. There are a lot a factory shops, also a Bergère de France one. 

Otherwise, in the south of France is the factory shop of Anny Blatt / Bouton D'Or. I've never been there, but found the address in the internet: 

Anny Blatt  Bouton Dor / Pierre De Loye
33, route de Sainte-Cécile
84830 Serignan Du Comtat

It's near Orange / Avignon.
Their yarn are quite expensive but sooooo nice. It's certainly cheaper there than in a regular shop!

I wish you a good time in France!


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

The Knitting Hut in Woburn Sands, Bedfordshire is a small and very friendly shop full of lovely yarns.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Just seen an article in the fall 2011 issue of knitscene which is a review of knit shops in London you might find that useful


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

CrochetyLady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-61426-1.html
> 
> La Bergere, one of our KPer's works for Bergere de France in a place called, I think, Bar le Duc or something like that. If you look at the link above, somewhere in the thread she gives the address of the factory and info on tours etc.


Oops, sorry, I missed this mention. If I'm not too late and you haven't left yet, and you are planning to visit us, do let me know and I'll pop out and say hello! THanks Tricoteuse for all that info, the factory outlet in Troyes closed just last year though so no Bergere shop there any more, but there are plenty more regular stores all over France.


----------

